# دعوة للتغيير ...تعالوا نحاول



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*كُثرت الشكاوى هاهنا وفى كل مكان وزمان عن **المجتمع*
*وما يفرضه علينا من عادات او تقاليد متوارثة*
 
*نشتكى ...لأن الشكاية لذيذة فى عُرفنا ...بنحبها قوى *
 *لدرجة اننا مش بنقدر ننام قبل ما نقول تصبحوا على شكوى **..!!!*

*ماهو المجتمع أصلاً ؟*

*هو انا وانت وانتى وهو وهى ...كلنا كدة ..أسمنا **مجتمع*
 *شوية ناس ( **أجتمعوا**) فى مكان " **ما**  " ..كونوا أسرة ثم عائلة ثم قبيلة ثم ....أخيراً مجتمع يعيش على أرض أسموها " **دولة**" ..*

*أنا هطرح أول موضوع** وياريت كلنا نشارك ونتفاعل *

*نسمع **لفظة** ( **فلان دة بتاع مصلحته** ) ...**مصلحجى **يعنى*
 *وفلانة دى بتاعة **مصلحتها **وبس ...مش بتعرفنى الا لمصلحتها ( **مصلحجية**)*
*فهل اللفظة دى ..مَسَبَة **؟!* 
*إهانة **؟؟*
*وصف لا يليق **؟*

*( رأيى أنا ) ....**لأ*

*لأن لو كل واحد فينا فكر فى **مصلحته **هتتجمع المصالح كلها وتُتنج مجتمعاً ( **صالحاً**) قائما على " مصالح متبادلة ومتشاركة ومتلاحمة "*
*أى بمعنى آخر مجموعة منافع ....*

*هعطى مثال للتوضيح :*
 *لو ان لى صديق تلفان وبايظ وماشى مشى بَّطال ...*
 *هل من " **مصلحتى**" أستمر فى صداقته ؟*
 *طبعا **لأ **...*

*والعكس لو صديق ناجح فى حياته ..متدين ..معتدل ..وهيمد لى يد المساعدة لو أستلزم الأمر *
*هل من " **مصلحتى**" أستمر فى صداقته **؟*
 *طبعا ...**نعم*

*تعالوا نحاول نتغير ...ونغير ...مفاهيم قامت على الـ ( **لا ) **مفاهيم*
*مفاهيم بُيت على ( العاطفة ) ليس الا ....*
*مايصحش اصاحب فلان أو أعرفه عشان مصلحتى !!!!*

*أسمع من حضراتكم ...مشاركاتكم ....وآرائكم*
*وكل رأى يُحترم ..حتى ولو كلت بالصُرم ...:new6:*


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*المصلحه ..... بصراحه مش عارفه ازاى يا عوبد شايفها ميزه *

*هو دلوقتى صاحبى التلفان دة ... عشان مش هيفيدنى بحاجة يبقى اسيبه ... ليه محاولش اعالجه "لمصلحته هو " ... 
لان المصلحه هى الوجه الاخر للأنانيه .... *

*مصلحتى انهارده معاك يبقى اعرفك ... مش هتفيدنى بحاجة يبقى متلزمنيش .... دة بيخلينا كأننا كائنات بتعيش على الترمم ..*

*طبعاً انا مش ضد المصلحه ... بس مش اعيش عشان المصلحه*
*ابن خلدون قال فى كتابه عن مقدمه علم الاجتماع .. الحاجة والجهد هى دعامات قيام المجتمع ..... بس معنى كدة ان صاحبى دة متصلش اتطمن عليه عشان خاطر مش عايز منه حاجة ...*
*طيب المريض .. مزوروش عشان مش هستفيد منه بحاجة ... *

*دة هيوصلنا لكائنات وصوليه مترممه انانيه ... بتدور على "الانا" ولو الانا سادت ... المجتمع هيتدمر 

ودى حقيقه ... مرسى بيدور على مصلحه والاحزاب عايزه مصلحتها والاخوان عايزين مصلحتهم والاقباط تايهين على مصلحتهم ... والنتيجه ايه ... مجتمع فاشل وخربان .... *

*لان كلنا نسينا المصلحة العامه ... برأيى لو كل واحد دور على مصلحة غيره .. مصلحته هتجيله لحد عنده ... وهنرتقى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​​
> *لان كلنا نسينا المصلحة العامه ... برأيى لو كل واحد دور على مصلحة غيره .. مصلحته هتجيله لحد عنده ... وهنرتقى *​


*  عرف لى ماهى المصلحة العامة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو دلوقتى صاحبى التلفان دة ... عشان مش هيفيدنى بحاجة يبقى اسيبه ... ليه محاولش اعالجه "لمصلحته هو " ... *
> *لان المصلحه هى الوجه الاخر للأنانيه .... *​


* كلام جميل ومثالى يا وايت .....وعاطفى*
*صدقينى لو قلت لك أنا ( عايشت ) عشرات القضايا التى اطاحت بمستقبل شباب عرفوا اصدقاء " السوء "*
*واستمروا معهم بدعوى ( دة صاحبى وما تخلاش عنه ) *
*كانت النتيجة انهم شرفوا مع بعض فى عنبر المخدرات بسجن الأستئناف !!!*


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *  عرف لى ماهى المصلحة العامة ؟؟؟؟*


*انى ادور على مصلحة المجتمع اللى انا عايش فيه .... *
*مش مصلحتى انا *

*هسألك سؤال يا فندم .... لو انت وزميلك متقدمين لوظيفه "مثلاً" ..... وهو هياخدها لانه اكفئ بس انت تقدر عن طريق الرشوه تاخد الوظيفه دى .... وانت "سورى" ... شخص بتاع مصلحته ..... هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟!!!!*​


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * كلام جميل ومثالى يا وايت .....وعاطفى*
> *صدقينى لو قلت لك أنا ( عايشت ) عشرات القضايا التى اطاحت بمستقبل شباب عرفوا اصدقاء " السوء "*
> *واستمروا معهم بدعوى ( دة صاحبى وما تخلاش عنه ) *
> *كانت النتيجة انهم شرفوا مع بعض فى عنبر المخدرات بسجن الأستئناف !!!*


*هو يا ابيض ياسود ... يأما معرفوش لان مش "مصلحتى" معاه ... يأما افضل معاه لحد ما اتسجن .....!!!!!!*

*فين العقل يا فندم .... اللى بيوزن الامور ...*

*معنى كلام حضرتك ان لو ليا زميلتى فى الجامعه بتساعدنى فى المذاكره وانا بكلمها طول الفصل الدراسى .... معبرهاش فى الاجازه .. لييييييييييه .... لانها خلاص مبقاش ليها فايده .... دة صح ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*
متابع ..............

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*


بص بإختصآر
أيوة أدور على مصلحتى .. لكن *بمآ لآ يتعآرض مع مصلحة غيرى*
أو بمعنى إنى مآلجأش لإنى أذيه علشآن أنول غآيتى
وآلأذى دآ مآدى ومعنوى
يعنى أصآدق إنسآن علشآن مصلحة وبس .. يعنى بحوله لآله تدر عليآ رغبآتى ..مش إنسآن بإحسآس ومشآعر


ومن نآحية تآنية
*آلمحبة*
فيه حآجآت لآزم نعملهآ علشآن مصحتنآ وآلأفضل لينآ آهآ
لكن أكيد فيه أفعآل تآنى ممكن أفيد بيهآ آلآخرين بحب وعطآء بدون إنتظآر مقآبل
( *ووقتهآ هكسب بردو محبتهم *)



*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انى ادور على مصلحة المجتمع اللى انا عايش فيه .... *​
> *مش مصلحتى انا *​


* فسرتى الماء بالماء ياوايت* ؟؟
*يعنى اية مصلحة المجتمع مش مصلحتى انا ؟؟*
*يعنى لو المجتمع شايف انك تتجوزى مثلا واحد قريبك هيورث ودى مصلحة العيلة ( اللى هى المجتمع ) *
* ....توافقى ؟؟ علشان " مجتمعك " شايف ان الآرث دة مش يطلع برة العيلة ؟؟؟*


> *هسألك سؤال يا *​*فندم .... لو انت وزميلك متقدمين لوظيفه "مثلاً" ..... وهو هياخدها لانه اكفئ بس
> انت تقدر عن طريق الرشوه تاخد الوظيفه دى .... وانت "سورى" ... شخص بتاع مصلحته
> ..... هتعمل ايه ؟؟؟!!!!​​​*​



* الرشوة  عمل مُجرم قانوناً ومدنياً ومجتمعياً ودينياً*

*وأنا باتكلم عن الأسوياء وليس عن المجرمين *​​​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *متابع ..............*​


 *لأ مش كفاية ...غتاتة هتشارك* :new6:




Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> 
> بص بإختصآر
> ...


* كلام جميل كلام معقول ما قدرش اقول حاجة عنه...*
*يعنى فى النهاية المحبة متبادلة بين الجميع *
*يعنى منافع ومصالح مشتركة ؟*
*والا انا فهمت غلط ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو يا ابيض ياسود ... يأما معرفوش لان مش "مصلحتى" معاه ... يأما افضل معاه لحد ما اتسجن .....!!!!!!*​
> 
> *فين العقل يا فندم .... اللى بيوزن الامور ...*​


* فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*امال انا باتكلم عن اية ياوايت ؟؟*
*هل مصلحتى استمر مع صديق سوء ؟*
*هل افضل جنب منه ( بحجة انه صديق ومش اتخلى عنه )*
*وألا احكم عقلى ؟؟؟ *
*واترك عاطفتى الغبية اللى هتودينى فى داهية ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * كلام جميل كلام معقول ما قدرش اقول حاجة عنه...*
> *يعنى فى النهاية المحبة متبادلة بين الجميع *
> *يعنى منافع ومصالح مشتركة ؟*
> *والا انا فهمت غلط ؟*


أكيد طبعاً .. *مصآلح مشتركة قآئمة على آلمحبة آلحقيقية 
*ودآ لآ ينفى وجود آلمحبة إن لم توجد آلمصآلح 


إحنآ بشر وكلنآ لينآ* طموحآت ورغبآت مشروعة* .. آلمدينة آلفآضلة مجرد خيآل :t17:


 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *لأن لو كل واحد فينا فكر فى **مصلحته **هتتجمع المصالح كلها وتُتنج مجتمعاً ( **صالحاً**)*
> ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

هو أنا اعرف من زماااااان ان الانسان اللي بتاع مصلحته
لو ليه مصلحه عندي يحبني ويمشي معايه
ويتصل بيا ويسأل و..و..و...
لكن لومفيش مصلحه عندي ليه او استفاده هيستفاد مني
ولايعرفني يبقا ازاي المصلحه كويسه
يعني يعرفني لما يكون عايز مصلحته ومش يعرفني لما يكون مفيش حاجه عايزها


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> [COLOR="
> *هتنتج غــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابة يا عم الحج*


*

لأ ...فى الغابات كل هم الحيوانات ان تأكل وتتناسل
اما معشر البشر فمختلفون *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو أنا اعرف من زماااااان ان الانسان اللي بتاع مصلحته​
> لو ليه مصلحه عندي يحبني ويمشي معايه​ويتصل بيا ويسأل و..و..و...​لكن لومفيش مصلحه عندي ليه او استفاده هيستفاد مني​ولايعرفني يبقا ازاي المصلحه كويسه​يعني يعرفني لما يكون عايز مصلحته ومش يعرفني لما يكون مفيش حاجه عايزها​


* بالفعل هو دة الثابت عندنا ...وعشان كدة اللفظة ( عيب ) وتعتبر مَسَبة ...*
*لو بادلناه نفس الشئ مصلحة قدام مصلحة ...فمن الرابح ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > هتنتج* غــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابة *يا عم الحج
> >
> > ومحبتى لمصلحتى فقط ..... ضد التعاليم المسيحية السماوية
> >
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...فى الغابات كل هم الحيوانات ان تأكل وتتناسل*
> *اما معشر البشر فمختلفون *




إنتا موضوعك بيتكلم عن المصلحة 

يبقا إنتا عايز البشر................ همهم المصلحة فقط 

ويبقا زيهم زى .....................الحيوانات . اللى كل همها أكلها يعنى مصلحتها


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > *وهذا الحب ايضاً فى حد ذاته مصلحة *
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إنتا موضوعك بيتكلم عن المصلحة
> 
> يبقا إنتا عايز البشر................ همهم المصلحة فقط
> 
> ويبقا زيهم زى .....................الحيوانات . اللى كل همها أكلها يعنى مصلحتها


*اولا لم تقرأى تعليقى الذى سبق مشاركتك هذه*
*ثانيا انا موضوعى بيتكلم عن ( اللفظة ) نفسها *
*هل هى مَسَبة ؟؟؟*
*ان كانت مسبة ...فكيف ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > الآية اللى بقول
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اولا لم تقرأى تعليقى الذى سبق مشاركتك هذه*
> *ثانيا انا موضوعى بيتكلم عن ( اللفظة ) نفسها *
> *هل هى مَسَبة ؟؟؟*
> *ان كانت مسبة ...فكيف ؟*



اللفظة نفسها ما فيهاش أى مشكلة 

الفرن البلدى له (( مصلحة )) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * بالفعل هو دة الثابت عندنا ...وعشان كدة اللفظة ( عيب ) وتعتبر مَسَبة ...*
> *لو بادلناه نفس الشئ مصلحة قدام مصلحة ...فمن الرابح ؟*



ما لو كانت مصلحه قدام مصلحه 
مش هيكون حب بين الناس
ولاصداقه ولاحد يعرف حد غير لما يكون ليه عنده مصلحه
يعني ينعدم الحب 
بس عندي تعليق  
مثلا لو كان ليك صديق عزيز وبيحبك وبتحبه
هل هيكون التعامل بينك وبينه مصلحه بس 
لاطبعا ماهو ممكن يسأل عليك من غير مايكون عندك مصلحه ليه
فعلشان كدا كلمه بتاع مصلحته دي مش بحبها 
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

إنتو عارفين إية اللى بوظ البلد 

إن كل واحد .. (( بيدور على مصلحتة )) 
ولذلك كثرت الأساليب والسلوكيات الخاطئة .. للسعى وراء المصلحة الشخصية


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > *وأنا أنا أنا ,,,عبود يعنى *
> ...


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2012)

كلامك على مستوى العقل (بشكل مجرد) مقبول , بس مينفعش كل علاقاتى تكونى "مصلحة" , ولو الصفة اتعممت هتبقى حاجة مكروهة !
لأن على مستوى المشاعر العلاقة دى غير مشبعة ولا ايجابية ! , دايما الانسان بيتوق عاطفيا لعلاقة غير قائمة على المصالح , ميكونش فيها مجرد وسيلة منفعة لغيره, علاقة بستهدفه هو لشخصه 
فعلى مستوى "الصداقة" وما أعلى , علاقة المصلحة اساسها هش جدا ومينفعش تقوم عليها العلاقة ولا هتنجح ! 
على مستوى الزمالة أوكى مفيش مشكلة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> كلامك على مستوى العقل (بشكل مجرد) مقبول , بس مينفعش كل علاقاتى تكونى "مصلحة" , ولو الصفة اتعممت هتبقى حاجة مكروهة !
> لأن على مستوى المشاعر العلاقة دى غير مشبعة ولا ايجابية ! , دايما الانسان بيتوق عاطفيا لعلاقة غير قائمة على المصالح , ميكونش فيها مجرد وسيلة منفعة لغيره, علاقة بستهدفه هو لشخصه
> فعلى مستوى "الصداقة" وما أعلى , علاقة المصلحة اساسها هش جدا ومينفعش تقوم عليها العلاقة ولا هتنجح !
> على مستوى الزمالة أوكى مفيش مشكلة


*كلامك صح ومتفق معه تماما ..بل وأدعمه *
*لكن سؤالى ...لو كان مستوى الصداقة القائم على المشاعر الأنسانية ( دة صاحبى وماتخلاش عنه ) *
*ثم أكتشفت انها صداقة هتودينى فى داهية*
*لمن الغلبة هنا ؟ ...العاطفة أم مصلحتى ؟*


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2012)

> كلامك صح ومتفق معه تماما ..بل وأدعمه
> لكن سؤالى ...لو كان مستوى الصداقة القائم على المشاعر الأنسانية ( دة صاحبى وماتخلاش عنه )
> ثم أكتشفت انها صداقة هتودينى فى داهية
> لمن الغلبة هنا ؟ ...العاطفة أم مصلحتى ؟


لو صداقة هتودينى فى داهية يبقى ابعد , مش علشان بس مصلحتى , علشان هى كدة مينفعش تكون صداقة ! الصداقة مش مفترض انها تكون مضرة !!
زيها زى الارتباط مثلا , جايز ترتبط عاطفيا بحد لا يصلح على اللإطلاق , ساعتها لازم تجنب العاطفة شوية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اللفظة نفسها ما فيهاش أى مشكلة
> 
> *الفرن البلدى* له (( مصلحة )) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* هههههههه*
*طيب ياريت " تخمرى " لنا كلمتين و "تسويهم " كدة علشان نعرف ناكل " عيش " جنب منك *



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> إنتو عارفين إية اللى بوظ البلد
> 
> إن كل واحد .. (( *بيدور على مصلحتة* ))
> ولذلك كثرت الأساليب والسلوكيات الخاطئة .. للسعى وراء المصلحة الشخصية


*تمام التمام ...*
*لكنك لازلتى بعيدة عن مضمون الموضوع ...*


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > هناك فرق بين مساعدة الشخص سواء طلب منى مُساعدة أو لم يطلب
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو صداقة هتودينى فى داهية يبقى ابعد , مش علشان بس مصلحتى , علشان هى كدة مينفعش تكون صداقة ! الصداقة مش مفترض انها تكون مضرة !!
> زيها زى الارتباط مثلا , جايز ترتبط عاطفيا بحد لا يصلح على اللإطلاق , ساعتها لازم تجنب العاطفة شوية


*أشكرك بشدة لأنك وصلت للُب الموضوع *
*هل تتفق معى أن لفظة ( المصلحة ) التى تجنبنا كثيراً من الأضرار*
*هى فى حد ذاتها ( ميزة ) ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فعلشان كدا كلمه بتاع مصلحته دي مش بحبها ​


* لأنها أنعكاس على أنانية مثلاً ؟*
*أو لأنها بتمحى الصداقة الحقيقية القائمة على المحبة *
*بدون أغراض * *؟*


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2012)

> هى فى حد ذاتها ( ميزة ) ؟؟؟؟


ما انا قلتلك , بتكون ميزة اوقات , واوقات تانى بتكون منفرة , حسب نوع العلاقة واللى انت منتظره منها
يعنى لو عرفت ان شخص ما بعتبره صديقى , علاقة بيا "مصلحة" يبقى معنى كدة انه متى "انقضت" المصلحة هبقى بالنسبة له مليش لازمة !! , مش هقول "هيييييه" واديله جايزة نوبل فى علاقات المصلحة , هتجنبه طبعا واشوفلى صديق غيره
على مستوى الشغل بقا والبروتوكولات وكدة كل واحد يشوف مصلحته


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل تتفق معى أن لفظة ( المصلحة ) التى تجنبنا كثيراً من الأضرار*
> *هى فى حد ذاتها ( ميزة ) ؟؟؟؟*


 


Critic قال:


> ما انا قلتلك , بتكون ميزة اوقات , واوقات تانى بتكون منفرة , حسب نوع العلاقة واللى انت منتظره منها
> يعنى لو عرفت ان شخص ما بعتبره صديقى , علاقة بيا "مصلحة" يبقى معنى كدة انه متى "انقضت" المصلحة هبقى بالنسبة له مليش لازمة !! , مش هقول "هيييييه" واديله جايزة نوبل فى علاقات المصلحة , هتجنبه طبعا واشوفلى صديق غيره
> على مستوى الشغل بقا والبروتوكولات وكدة كل واحد يشوف مصلحته


*أنت كدة أكلت نص كلامى ...انا باتكلم عن الضرر ..*
*البعد عن الأضرار ...لمصلحتى ...ميزة أم منقصة  ؟*
*لم اقل أبدا روحوا اعرفوا الناس علشان مصلحتكم *


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2012)

> البعد عن الأضرار ...لمصلحتى ...ميزة أم منقصة ؟


البعد عن الاضرار لمصلحتى ميزة , مفيش شك فى كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> البعد عن الاضرار لمصلحتى ميزة , مفيش شك فى كدة


*أشكرك ....*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لأنها أنعكاس على أنانية مثلاً ؟*
> *أو لأنها بتمحى الصداقة الحقيقية القائمة على المحبة *
> *بدون أغراض * *؟*



هو في أنانيه في الشخصيه طبعاااااا
لان بيكون عايز ياخد عايزيستفاد عايز ..عايز 
فااكيد مش هيكون في عطاء
وكمان حكايه الصداقه انا هقول لحضرتك 
من تجربه شخصيه مريت بيها
صديقتي كانت كدا بالظبط لما تكون عايزه مصلحه او اي حاجه  علطول تكلمني وتهتم بيا 
غير كدا ولاتعرفني
فادا قلل الحب مابينا فابكدا سبتها وكرهت حاجه اسمها مصلحه وكدا
وكرهت الصداقه كمان 
لازم لازم لازم يكون في محبه مش مصلحه بس


​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الاستاذ/عبود
العالم كله قائم على المصالح ولكن يوجد شىء اسمه التضحية  ولا انتظر اجر على هذه التضحية اعملها لرضا الرب فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*نسوق لكم قصة سريعة ...ربما توضح هدف الموضوع أكثر*
*ابنى له صديق وكان بياخد معاه درس فى بيته *
*الصديق دة مستواه الدراسى ضعيف جداً ...*
*بعد حوالى شهر أبلغنى المُدرس أنه ليس من ( مصلحة ) أبنى الأستمرار مع الصديق لأنه هيأثر عليه دراسياً*
*فسألنى الولد ...هل أغير المجموعة وأزعل صاحبى منى *
*لأن مافيش ولا واحد من أصحابه راضى ياخد معاه درس لذات السبب *
*سؤالى :*
*هل يستمر أبنى مع هذا الصديق فى درسه ؟!!*
*أم تغلب المصلحة لمستقبله ويحول لمجموعة تانية فى مستواه ؟* 
*هل أبنى كدة يبقى ( مصلحجى ) ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو في أنانيه في الشخصيه طبعاااااا​
> لان بيكون عايز ياخد عايزيستفاد عايز ..عايز
> فااكيد مش هيكون في عطاء
> وكمان حكايه الصداقه انا هقول لحضرتك
> ...


* طيب ممكن أستاذنك وتجاوبينى على السؤال دة *
*( * #* 38 ) *


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2012)

يغير المجموعة , وفى نفس الوقت ميقطعش علاقته بالولد
ولو الولد شرط صداقته ببقائه فى المجموعة , يبقى مستقبل ابنك اهم من العلاقة دى , بس كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> يغير المجموعة , وفى نفس الوقت ميقطعش علاقته بالولد
> ولو الولد شطر صداقته ببقائه فى المجموعة , يبقى مستقبل ابنك اهم من العلاقة دى , بس كدة


*الله عليك تسلم أيديك*
*لأن الولد وصفوه فعلا بأنه مصلحجى بعد ما قررت أنا تغيير المجموعة ( بكل ديكتاتورية وحسم ) *
*وهو زعل شوية ...لكن لما طلعت النتيجة عرف انى كنت صح *
*صديقه لا يزال صديقه بس على مستوى النادى والجيم*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * طيب ممكن أستاذنك وتجاوبينى على السؤال دة *
> *( * #* 38 ) *


اكييد طبعا استاذي




*هل يستمر أبنى مع هذا الصديق فى درسه ؟!!

لالا طبعاا اهم حاجه مستقبله 
بس يفضل في علاقه بينه وبينه بعيد عن الدروس علشان مش يأثر علي مستواه 
* *أم تغلب المصلحة لمستقبله ويحول لمجموعة تانية فى مستواه ؟* 
*هل أبنى كدة يبقى ( مصلحجى ) ؟؟؟
هو علشان مصلحجي ومش مصلحجي
يضيع مستقبله 
لاطبعا في عندي حصل موقف ذي دا 
والولد ضاع بس اصدقائه 
*​


----------



## Critic (22 أكتوبر 2012)

لا هو مش مصلحجى , لانه مكنش مصاحب الولد "مصلحة" , بس فى نفس الوقت مينفعش الصحوبية دى تكون بتضر بمصلحته , هى كدة معادلة من طرف واحد


----------



## white.angel (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لم اقل أبدا روحوا اعرفوا الناس علشان مصلحتكم *


*كدة تمام *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكييد طبعا استاذي​
> 
> *لالا طبعاا اهم حاجه مستقبله *
> *بس يفضل في علاقه بينه وبينه بعيد عن الدروس علشان مش يأثر علي مستواه *
> ...


 *فعلا عندى عشرات الأمثلة على هذا الضياع*
*والسبب .........*
*أصاحبى ..وماتخلاش عنه ...*


Critic قال:


> لا هو مش مصلحجى , لانه مكنش مصاحب الولد "مصلحة" , بس فى نفس الوقت مينفعش الصحوبية دى تكون بتضر بمصلحته , هى كدة معادلة من طرف واحد


*أنت عارف لية وصفوه بكدة ؟*
*لأن المدرس كان من طرف صديقه وهو اللى عرفه بيه وكان الدرس فى بيت صديقه ( يعنى موفرين مصاريف السنتر )*
*فالتحق مع نفس المدرس فى مجموعة أخرى ...فقالوا عليه بتاع مصلحته ...:love34:*


white.angel قال:


> *كدة تمام *​


* عرفتى انك كنتى ظالمانى يافوززية ؟؟:new6:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

    أكيد زى مآ قآل كريتكـ .. يبعد عنه درآسيًا
لكن كعلآقة صدآقة مآتختلفش



على فكرة  .. تفسير " *آلمصلحة* " مطآط جداً
مصلحتى " *يعنى إللى بيرضينى ويلآئمنى* " مش لآزم تبقى إفآدة وبس

حتى فى علآقآت آلحب إللى مفروض يبقى غير آلمشروط .. إحنآ إللى بتختآر وبنميز أشخآص محددة ليه
لإن مصلحتنآ .. أو إللى بيلآئمنآ .. هو طرآز آلشخصيآت دى أو إللى بنحس بتكآمل معآهم
وقدرة على آلعطآء


هى آلكلمة بس إتعودنآ نوصف بيهآ آلحآلة آلسلبية من حآلآتهآ



*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> على فكرة .. تفسير " *آلمصلحة* " مطآط جداً
> ...


* أضطريت أعدل الخط علشان أشوف المشاركة :new6:*
*أعتقد ان معظمنا أتفق على أن اللفظة نفسها تعودنا عليها بأعتبار أنها صفة سلبية *
*فهل هى دعوة للتغيير ؟*
*أم لا نزال محلك سر ؟؟؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عااااااااااامل الموضوع ده بقا علشان إبنك 
لو كنت قولت كدة من الأول 
كنا هنقولك خلى الولد يدور على مصلحتة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عااااااااااامل الموضوع ده بقا علشان إبنك
> لو كنت قولت كدة من الأول
> كنا هنقولك خلى الولد يدور على مصلحتة هههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههه*
*لأ ما هو أبنى له موضوع منفصل :new6:*
*عنوانه ( بابا بابا هو على أيامكوا كان فيه ...)*
*ازاى مش قريتيه ؟؟؟*
*لأ طبعا مش كدة ...انا عايز أقول أننا بنستخدم اللفظة على نفسنا بمنتهى القسوة*
*لدرجة لو قلتى لحد شوف مصلحتك ..أو مصلحتك فين*
*بيعتبرها مسبة ...بث كدة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*حتى الملكة هيلانة بجلالة قدرها وعظمة حضورها*
*أتفقت مع العبد الفقير الغلبان اللى زى حالاتى ...*
*مصلحتنا ليست ( مسبة ) ...*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

المهم الواد إبنك جاب كام فى الآخر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مثال لوضوح هدف المعلم عبود 

دلوقتى بقا هتكلم فى مصلحتى 

من مصلحتى إنك تقيمنى يا حج عبود 

تفتكر لو إنتا ماقيمتنيش بالرغم إن مواضيعى بلا مُنافس 
مش هقيمك فى مواضيعك حتى لو عجبتنى ؟؟؟ 

طبعاً .......... لأ 

و لوأنا عملت كدة .......يبقا أنا مصلحجية ... صح ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> المهم الواد إبنك جاب كام فى الآخر ؟؟؟؟


*الحمد لله 97% *
*نيييهااااااااااااااااااا*
*من غير نق ....هااه ؟؟*


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مثال لوضوح هدف المعلم عبود
> 
> دلوقتى بقا هتكلم فى مصلحتى
> 
> ...


*لأ ...مش هتبقى مصلحجية*
*هنقول *
*الناس لبعتيشيها* :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*مفيش حد صالح كله بتاع مصالح
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *مفيش حد صالح كله بتاع مصالح*​


* جو ؟؟؟*
*حبيبى فييينك ؟*
*شفت الأهلى أمبارح ...الشوط التانى مافيش ولا ( مصلحة ) دخلت جون  :new6::new6:*


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * جو ؟؟؟*
> *حبيبى فييينك ؟*
> *شفت الأهلى أمبارح ...الشوط التانى مافيش ولا ( مصلحة ) دخلت جون  :new6::new6:*


*مطحون شويه مع الواد انتيخى علشان اتجنن وهيخطب فشبكة ومصالح كتير اوى كدة فوق بعض علشان ما بين ما اتعرف على البت لغايه معاد الخطوبه فدايخين معاه شويه 
شفت ياباشا 
الشوط الاول كان كله مصالح ويخلص 3 مرتاح والشوط التانى  تعبان مله اللاعيبة ماتت* ​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أكتوبر 2012)

فيه حاجات كتير فى الحياة ليها double meaning ليها اكتر من معنى وبيختلف المعنى على حسب استخدامها , زى الكراهية مثلا , المفروض انها كلمة سلبية بتسيب اثر سلبى على اللى بيسمعها وكلنا بنحاول ننفيها عن نفسنا بس فى نفس الوقت كلنا بنستخدم شعور الكراهية بس بطريقة ايجابية زى كراهية المرض , كراهية السرقة . كراهية الخطية عموما 

المصلحة نفس الشئ , احنا علاقاتنا كلها مبنية على المصلحة , مش تفهمونى غلط بس حتى الصداقات والارتباط كل ده فيه جزء كبير من المصلحة لان محبة البشر مشروطة غير المحبة الالهية اللى هى غير مشروطة 

يعنى انا بصاحب فلان وبحبه لانه افكاره زى افكارى , لانه طيب , لان دمه خفيف , لانه مناسب وملائم لشخصيتى ,كل ديه مصالح مش بصاحبه بدون شروط 

بس اهم حاجة ان مصلحتى مش تسبب الضرر لغيرى والحاجة التناية انها تكون علاقة متبادلة من الحب والصداقة والمصلحة بردو يعنى انا اقف جنب صاحبتى لما تحتاجنى وهى تعمل معايا نفس الشئ 

لو هى وقفت جنبى لما احتجتها . وانا سبتها لما احتاجتنى هنا اللى ممكن نقول ان ديه مصلحة سلبية مش مطلوبة ومش مقبولة 
انما لو فيه تبادل للمشاعر والا هتمام والحب والمصلحة بدون ضرر لاى طرف يبقى ديه مصلحة ايجابية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

*بقا انا اقرا 6 صفحات عشان اكتشف فى الاخر ان الاهلى معرفش يدخل اجوان فى الشوط التانى و دة مكانش فى مصلحته .. بس من خيبة الفريق التانى اللى مش عارف مصلحته خسر برضه فى حين ان الاهلى مكنش فى الموود:fun_lol: .. دنيا بتاعت مصالح صحيح


عوبد انت صح فى أى حاجة تقولها ( طبعًا انا بقول كدة عشان مصلحتى معاك )*:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فيه حاجات كتير فى الحياة ليها double meaning ليها اكتر من معنى وبيختلف المعنى على حسب استخدامها , زى الكراهية مثلا , المفروض انها كلمة سلبية بتسيب اثر سلبى على اللى بيسمعها وكلنا بنحاول ننفيها عن نفسنا بس فى نفس الوقت كلنا بنستخدم شعور الكراهية بس بطريقة ايجابية زى كراهية المرض , كراهية السرقة . كراهية الخطية عموما
> 
> *المصلحة نفس الشئ* , احنا علاقاتنا كلها مبنية على المصلحة , *مش تفهمونى غلط* بس حتى الصداقات والارتباط كل ده فيه جزء كبير من المصلحة لان محبة البشر مشروطة غير المحبة الالهية اللى هى غير مشروطة
> 
> ...


* هل هى إحدى علامات " الساعة " ؟؟*
*أن تتفق آنج مع عبود فى الرأى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:flowers::flowers::flowers:*
*دة شئ جمييل ومفرح ...لخصتى ما أردت قوله *
*واضيف عليها وأكرررررر*
*لو علاقتى مع اى صديق ستتسبب لى فى ( ضرر )*
*فلتعو " مصلحتى " ومصلحة من أهتم لأمرهم فوق الرؤؤس *


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بقا *
> 
> *عوبد انت صح فى أى حاجة تقولها ( طبعًا انا بقول كدة عشان مصلحتى معاك )*:new6::new6::new6:


*أخيراً هنغير مفهوم ( المصلحة ) المُطلق لتقييده مع لفظة *
*( الضرر ) *
*لو عبود ضرك أو هيضرك ...بلاها منه خاااالص*
*بس أنا مش أأقدر :flowers:*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * هل هى إحدى علامات " الساعة " ؟؟*
> *أن تتفق آنج مع عبود فى الرأى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:flowers::flowers::flowers:*
> *دة شئ جمييل ومفرح ...لخصتى ما أردت قوله *
> *واضيف عليها وأكرررررر*
> ...



ههههه اه فعلا بيقولوا العالم هينتهى فى شهر ديسمبر السنة ديه 
انا كده اتأكدت انها النهاية فعلا :t17::t17:


----------



## jajageorge (23 أكتوبر 2012)

انا متابع! ومصلحتى فى قراءة تعليق المعلم عبود (ضمة على الميم )رغم انى عندى يعض الاعتراض


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> انا متابع! ومصلحتى فى قراءة تعليق المعلم عبود (ضمة على الميم )رغم انى عندى يعض الاعتراض


*ضع أعتراضك من فضلك ...ياريت *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بس أحيانا بيحصل العكس يا عبود أحيانا الواحد بيدوس على نفسه عشان مصلحة حد يكون بيحبه أوى

زى إبنك مثلا 
و لا إيه رأيك ؟؟

و أحيانا بتوصل برضوا لإنك تفضل مصلحة صديقك على مصلحتك 

أنا عن نفسى دوست على نفسى عشان بعض الاحباء كتير جدا 

و مش فاكرة إنى فضلت مصلحة نفسى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> بس أحيانا بيحصل العكس يا عبود أحيانا الواحد بيدوس على نفسه عشان مصلحة حد يكون بيحبه أوى
> 
> زى إبنك مثلا
> و لا إيه رأيك ؟؟
> ...


*دى تقع تحت مسمى التضحية ...*
*وقطعا دة شئ جميل لأننا بنشعر بالسعادة فى الحالات دى*
*ولايجب ان يعترينا الندم بعدها وألا أصبحت بلا معنى :flowers:*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دى تقع تحت مسمى التضحية ...*
> *وقطعا دة شئ جميل لأننا بنشعر بالسعادة فى الحالات دى*
> *ولايجب ان يعترينا الندم بعدها وألا أصبحت بلا معنى :flowers:*



مرة واحد ملحد سألنى ( كان صديق ) قالى اللى بيضحى علشان غيره علشان هو يشعر بالسعادة ديه بردو مش اسمها منفعة متبادلة ؟ او مصلحة متبادلة ؟ 
هو مقتنع ان مفيش حاجة بدون مقابل حتى لو كان المقابل معنوى زى فى حالة شعورك بالسعادة والرضا لما تخدم حد 
ايه رأيك ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مرة واحد ملحد سألنى ( كان صديق ) قالى اللى بيضحى علشان غيره علشان هو يشعر بالسعادة ديه بردو مش اسمها منفعة متبادلة ؟ او مصلحة متبادلة ؟
> هو مقتنع ان مفيش حاجة بدون مقابل حتى لو كان المقابل معنوى زى فى حالة شعورك بالسعادة والرضا لما تخدم حد
> ايه رأيك ؟


* رأييى أنا ؟؟؟*
*الناس اللى بنضحى عشانهم أكيد هم جزء مننا*
*( الأولاد - الأب - الأم - الأخ ) ...الخ الخ *
*احنا بننحرف بمسار الموضوع خااالص*
*أنا باتكلم عن دفع الضرر ....هل يصلح أننا نصف الفاعل *
*بالمصلحجى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * رأييى أنا ؟؟؟*
> *الناس اللى بنضحى عشانهم أكيد هم جزء مننا*
> *( الأولاد - الأب - الأم - الأخ ) ...الخ الخ *
> *احنا بننحرف بمسار الموضوع خااالص*
> ...



لا مش قصدى اغير مسار الموضوع 
سؤالى قصدى بيه توضيحان تقريبا كل العلاقات الانسانية فيها منفعة متبادلة حتى لو كانت معنوية 
والمنفعة اكيد فيها دفع الضرر لانى لو متضررة من العلاقة اكيد لازم ابعد  كل انسان فى النهاية بيدور على his well being على انه يكون بأحسن حال ولما هو يكون فى افضل ال هيقدر يساعد اللى حواليه انه يكونوا فى احسن حال بردو
واللى يفضل فى علاقات مؤذية ليه وبتضره ده غالبا فى رأيى انسان مريض بيستعذب الالم وبيحب يلعب دور الضحية 

سورى عبود :flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا مش قصدى اغير مسار الموضوع
> سؤالى قصدى بيه توضيحان تقريبا كل العلاقات الانسانية فيها منفعة متبادلة حتى لو كانت معنوية


* تقريباً كدة ...*
*هذا والله أعلم ...هى اللفظة زى ماقلتى كدة فيها دبل مييننج *
*يعنى منيو الأكل ....( الأنجليزى بتاعى صح ) ؟!*
*



سورى عبود :flowers:

أنقر للتوسيع...

**سوريهيكى معاكى ياقمر *
*خدى لك انتى كمان وردة :flowers:*
*شالله ماحدش حوش *


----------



## jajageorge (23 أكتوبر 2012)

انا لست معترضا على كلامك انا معترض على مفهوم المصلحة نظر الانسان قاصر كتير نرى اشياء فبها مصلحتناوبمرور الوقت يتضح لنا عكس ذالك فعلينا ان ننحاز للصح وليس المصلحةاما بخصوص موضع ابنك لو انا مكانك كنت سيبته فى نفس المجموعة ومنقلتهوش كان زمان ايام لما كنت فى كلية هندسة (ايام الهكسوس)كنت بذاكر مع مجموعة فيها واحد فهمه تقيل كل المجموعة كانت معترضة واقنعتهم ان اسألته الغبية بتجعل بيننا نقاش وبيجعلنا نفهم المواد اكتر واعمق


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> انا لست معترضا على كلامك انا معترض على مفهوم


*هو فعلا بيختلف من شخص لآخر*



> المصلحةبخصوص موضع ابنك لو انا مكانك كنت سيبته فى نفس المجموعة ومنقلتهوش كان زمان ايام لما كنت فى كلية هندسة (ايام الهكسوس)كنت بذاكر مع مجموعة فيها واحد فهمه تقيل كل المجموعة كانت معترضة واقنعتهم ان اسألته الغبية بتجعل بيننا نقاش وبيجعلنا نفهم المواد اكتر واعمق


*فاهم *
*بس الفكرة انه ماكانش مع مجموعة*
*هو والولد دة بس لوحديهم لأن كل اصحابه رفضوا*
*علشان كدة خرج*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عشان ما أغيرش الموضوع 

طيب لو أنا مثلا بأضرك ....أى نوع من أنواع الضرر لكن ليك مصلحة معايا 

طبعا على الاقل  ح تبعد عنى 

هل ديه تعتبر مصلحة ؟؟

من وجهة نظرى............... لأة .........ديه مش مصلحة

المصلحة إن يحصل العكس ...........إنك ترضى بالتعامل معايا برغم إنى بأضرك 

لأن مصلحتك معايا


----------

